# Akron Gunsmith



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any good recommendations on gunsmiths in the Akron area? I just picked up a Kar98 and was looking for someone to check it out before I took it to the range.

Thanks!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

C.Keith&Co. might be able to help you he is a member here. 234-788-7337


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Give this guy a call. He has done work on handguns and rifles for me. Quality work at very reasonable prices.
He works out of his home in N. Canton.

Barthels Gunsmithing Inc

1692 Meadowlane Dr SE, North Canton, OH 44709
(330) 499-4171


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I could look at it for you if you want. give me a call if you like 234-788-7337 I am here after 5:30 pm during the week except I am closed on Thursdays- here most weekends but please call first on weekends before you come some times I go out and do things. have a nice day , Curtis


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I will second (or third) the recommendation of C. Keith & Co.


----------

